# Fly Fishing Thursday



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I have Thursday off and will be heading out to wet a line. I will most likely be fishing the middle provo, or the lower provo, but I am open to other ideas. If anyone would like to tag along, let me know.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Would love to if it wasn't for this pesky work thing. Dang bills! If you head out on a sat drop me a line.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

I usually have to work on Saturdays  It is nice being able to be fish during the week though, the crowds are less prevalent. If I have a Saturday off I will let you know.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck to you on thurs! Shoot me a P.M. if you don't mind I might be going up there on Saturday.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Will do. Do you tie flies orvis1? If you do, I can give you a pattern that has been working really good on the LP, you can't buy it anywhere.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

No one else has tomorrow off eh? Well you are going to miss out! It's ok, I knew it was a long shot anyway. I will post a report when I get back.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wish I could join ya, but I got work as well. Look forward to the report, Im thinkin of taking a trip there soon.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

i have thursdays off and would love to join you but im in logan. good luck tomorrow wherever you go.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

chuckmiester said:


> i have thursdays off and would love to join you but im in logan. good luck tomorrow wherever you go.


Check your PM.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

RnF said:


> Will do. Do you tie flies orvis1? If you do, I can give you a pattern that has been working really good on the LP, you can't buy it anywhere.


I discovered early in life that tying flies is just not a talent I have, but I do write great checks for bugs! Looking forward to seeing your pics...


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

[quote="orvis1 - I discovered early in life that tying flies is just not a talent I have, but I do write great checks for bugs! Looking forward to seeing your pics...[/quote]

Orvis1, if you already have the tools, etc., keep tying man! The fish don't care how "pretty" your flies are! A lot of my flies are train wrecks, but they seem to catch fish. Just keep practicing.

I hope to get out Saturday (I live in Orem). Haven't decided between stillwater moving water yet. So many waters, such great weather, so little time...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighLakesDrifter said:


> [quote="orvis1 - I discovered early in life that tying flies is just not a talent I have, but I do write great checks for bugs! Looking forward to seeing your pics...


Orvis1, if you already have the tools, etc., keep tying man! The fish don't care how "pretty" your flies are! A lot of my flies are train wrecks, but they seem to catch fish. Just keep practicing.

I hope to get out Saturday (I live in Orem). Haven't decided between stillwater moving water yet. So many waters, such great weather, so little time...[/quote]

The tools are long since gone other than the checkbook. I'll shoot you a PM...


----------



## Fishing31 (Sep 25, 2007)

Anyone going Sat. I am open if you don't mind a tag along.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, a buddy of mine did get his new quad and has no truck or trailer that is where I come in. To top it off he doesn't really like fishing and I will be riding in AF canyon. I was going fishing saturday but my plans have changed. Fishing31 shoot me a PM the next sat you can get out.


----------



## Fishing31 (Sep 25, 2007)

Will do Orvis1. Take care Sat.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

11-15-07

Well, I decided to go up the Cache Valley for the day and meet up with Chuckmeister. I needed a change of scenery. 

Got up there around noon. We decided to hit up the Black Smith Fork R. I recently put together my first fly rod (Dan Craft Sig V, 9ft 4wt.) It's for my brother, but I had to test it out. :wink: I have to say, those rods are very, very nice. I will be building one for myself eventually, sooner than later. It was so smooth. I Highly recommend those rods, great rods for the price.

On the first hole, we saw a couple fish rise. Chuck insisted that I cast first. Well, first cast, first fish. It was a very skinny brown. Thought it was going to be nice day of catching fish. But the Black Smith R. had other plans.

Turns out that was the only fish I landed all day. Chuck hooked into a few, but they all got off as well. One of them wrapped itself around a branch and eventually broke off when Chuck tried to net it.

It was just one of those days the fish weren't interested in playing.

At around 3:30 we headed over to the Logan R. The results were the same. No one was really having any luck to speak of.

All in all, it was still a very enjoyable day of fishing.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

actually RnF i landed one of them. i even took a pic of it. it was about a 12" brown like the one you caught. i might post it when i get my camera out of my car. 

it was really nice to meet with you RnF.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

chuckmiester said:


> actually RnF i landed one of them. i even took a pic of it. it was about a 12" brown like the one you caught. i might post it when i get my camera out of my car.
> 
> it was really nice to meet with you RnF.


lol, why didnt you say so? Maybe you did buy my old ears just don't work as well as they used to.

Either way, yeah it was a good time.


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

RnF said:


> lol, why didnt you say so? Maybe you did buy my old ears just don't work as well as they used to.
> 
> Either way, yeah it was a good time.


 :lol: yeah im sure your _old_ :roll: ears went out on you :lol: yeah that river is tough but it has an appeal to it.


----------



## Fishing31 (Sep 25, 2007)

Orvis1, I ended up going to the LP with the 9"4Wt Dan Craft that icthys made for me. There were not as many people as I thought there were going to be. Had a great time, even go into a 21 inch white fish. Love the Dan Craft rod. I was even throwing some streamers with it. Let's hook up possibly the sat after thanksgiving. Anyone else interested let me know. I have a new pattern (midge) that worked great with an egg.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishing31 said:


> Orvis1, I ended up going to the LP with the 9"4Wt Dan Craft that icthys made for me. There were not as many people as I thought there were going to be. Had a great time, even go into a 21 inch white fish. Love the Dan Craft rod. I was even throwing some streamers with it. Let's hook up possibly the sat after thanksgiving. Anyone else interested let me know. I have a new pattern (midge) that worked great with an egg.


Good to hear you got some lovin from ole ******, they sure can fight. I will be up in wendover next weekend so I can't hit the river but the Sat aft that the 1st I am free, let me know if that works for you. Good to hear the combat fishing has slowed down and that you can huck some meat and still get some attention....


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Midge! how pure of you. My entire flybox (other than streamers) consists of purchases from [http://www.troutbeads.com and a small pack of size 10 TMC 2457 hooks!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone thinking about heading out on Sat?


----------

